# Trolling



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Any tips on reading boards, dipsy's, jets, etc.??

I have all the gear and did it for the first time this weekend and it was tough, the boards especially. 

My experience trolling has been limited to steelhead, downriggers and dipsy program. It's impossible to miss one of those hitting.

If anyone would be up for a free trip sometime to show me a thing or two, I would be more than happy to take you out. I'm hoping to get another weekend in before winter, most likely the first week in November.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

EA,

I'd be up for doing a trip sometime later this month or early next. I'll fish up until it ices over in the Huron area. I guess the earlier the better if you wanted to run dipseys, jets/boards, and cranks/boards in one day! I could show you all I know pretty quickly! ;-) If that doesn't work out, I'd suggest a "learning charter". I know several excellent Captains that do smaller Charters. EZMarc (Marc Hudson-advertises here on OGF), Blue Dolphin Charters (Gary Zart), and Freebyrd Charters (Steve Carlson) are all outstanding fisherman from whom you could learn a tremendous amount during a day on the water.

Tim


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift and Hetfieldinn would be glad to take you out on one of our boats and show you how we do it. Where are you located and can you get out on weekdays?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Weeks are tough for me, but I may be able to work out Friday November 3rd. I had planned to go pheasant hunting, but most of my partners have made other plans or somethings come up. I live in Columbus, but typically go up to Fremont and stay with family to fish every weekend. I fish anywhere from Turtle Creek to Vermillion typically. I have to work this Saturday, so this weekend's kind of shot, but anyother should work fine if either you guys would be up for it.

Like I said, I'd really appreciate the shared knowledge. And I'm good at running rods, so it's not like I'm dead weight in the boat, I just want to learn how to read the rods better while walleye fishing.


----------

